# Ferry booked for 12th june



## gypo (Apr 22, 2020)

We have a ferry booked for France for the 12th of June via brittany ferries, to date I've been looking at their Web site and the time just keep giving updates regarding there travel limits ie freight only, nothing really aimed at the holiday makers as far as cancelling or re booking. Is anyone else in the same position and have they managed to get an answer from BF?
We paid in full btw.  I haven't tried to cancel or get a refund as yet, I'm just looking for advice please.
Thanks
D


----------



## RichardHelen262 (Apr 22, 2020)

I.  Would be surprised if your trip will still be able to go ahead, but as things are changing on a daily basis then no one will be able to answer,
The ferry companies are just as much in the dark as the rest of us, and won’t want to cancel bookings until they really have to


----------



## gypo (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi, I see an option on Their website items to cancel, but im sure if I click this it won't let me, I'll have to discuss with the other half first thought 
I can't see things being back to normal and travel being allowed by then


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 22, 2020)

As @helen262 posts they will not cancel yet..until they have to.
But then a refund will become due but it may well take some time before it arrives.
I have been told 2 to 3 months before my expected full refund will be paid !
I was also told they do not start to action such payments until after the "take off date" (in my case) or "sailing date" in your case.
Do not hold your breath..the cheque is not even planned yet (never mind in the post !)


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 22, 2020)

I can't see things getting back to 'normal' as we used to know it *ever*.

They're talking right now on the news about the holiday/travel industry and whether people should cancel on deposits or pay balance due on holidays already booked in advance.

Sounds like it's going to be very difficult to get refunds right across the board. 

Did you pay by credit card? If you did you might be in with a chance, apparently.


----------



## gypo (Apr 22, 2020)

I thought it may be a struggle to get the money back, yes we paid with a credit card but I think it still may be a struggle and take time to get back.
Thanks
D


----------



## jagmanx (Apr 22, 2020)

Then there is travel insurance ! BUT they will only pay once you have proof that other avenues are exhausted.

Then there is the problem of what the FCO advice is. This has to be "Do not travel"
And then what the French are allowing in ? (The FCO should take this into account BUT.....)

It will all probably work out in the end so be patient and then if necessary PERSISTENT and accurate and keep a log.


----------



## rugbyken (Apr 22, 2020)

on a positive note my mate a tugger had his long bilboa ferry cancelled 3 weeks ago he was n a cmc rally which closed has got compensation from the club and already got refund in process


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Apr 22, 2020)

I paid for tickets etc. for the International Campervan Show that was due to happen this coming weekend.

I wrote the money off for that weeks ago. If I ever get a refund at some point in the future I will just consider it a lucky bonus


----------



## witzend (Apr 22, 2020)

Wait until they cancel your booking then you get a full refund, But reading other posts on here it will be in the form of a voucher valid for 2 years 


Mobilvetta said:


> Just received an email from Brittany ferries, our crossing from Santander to Portsmouth on the 3rd May has been cancelled.They are not offering a refund but a voucher instead that you have two years to use. I paid for it with my credit card so hopefully I can get a refund through them.


From here post #32





						Brittany ferries booked from Santander to Portsmouth
					

We're hoping to stay self contained in the van until we get home apart from the 24 hours on the ferry were we will stay in our cabin. Don't want to take any unnecessary risks.   My daughter who is a district nurse along with our two grandchildren and her husband are now in lockdown, they all...




					wildcamping.co.uk


----------



## mid4did (Apr 22, 2020)

We are in the same boat,so to speak.Cancelled the plymouth roscoff ,15th march return 29th april.Booked through C&CC Nothing back on going and about 25% took off the return price ven though brittany ferrys had cancelled by then.I can claim through nationwide but it'll cost £100 for the privalage.Halifax clarity is just too much hard wor at the moment they want me to exhaust all avenues first.My future booking August return is in the lap of the gods.I booked through direct ferries which only gives me the option to reschedule till the end of december ,no refunds offered but from their website:

*COVID-19 Update                            Due to exceptional demand relating to Covid-19, and to ensure we help those customers that are due to sail in the next 72 hours, we will be closing our customer service phone lines and handling all queries electronically. For any customer service enquiry please use our online contact form. Please note, we will deal with all enquiries based on sailing date priority so bear with us if your sailing is further in the future. Due to the exceptional nature of Covid-19, ferry operators are offering customers the option to amend their booking to a future date or receive vouchers for a future booking. We appreciate your understanding and support during these exceptional circumstances.                        *


----------



## gypo (Apr 22, 2020)

Thank you all,  for the replies,  looks like getting a refund will be hard work


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 22, 2020)

There is no ambiguity with this situation. 

You must wait for Brittany to cancel.

In that event, by law, Brittany must refund your money. A voucher is NOT a refund.

Your credit card company will not entertain a Section 75 claim unless Brittany default or become insolvent.

Stand your ground!


----------



## gypo (Apr 22, 2020)

Many thanks for the info


----------



## 1807truckman (Apr 22, 2020)

witzend said:


> Wait until they cancel your booking then you get a full refund, But reading other posts on here it will be in the form of a voucher valid for 2 years
> 
> From here post #32
> 
> ...


From what I understand they have to refund your money if they cancel the booking, of course they'll try everything to hang onto your money but I think by law they have to refund your money, I would wait until they cancel then insist on a full refund not vouchers, may take some persistence though.


----------



## witzend (Apr 22, 2020)

mid4did said:


> We are in the same boat,so to speak.Cancelled the plymouth roscoff ,15th march return 29th april.Booked through C&CC Nothing back on going and about 25% took off the return price though brittany ferry


Your contract for cancelled sailing being with the CCC your refund should come from them so you may get a cash refund


----------



## gypo (Apr 22, 2020)

Thank you


----------



## clarkpeacock (Apr 22, 2020)

mariesnowgoose said:


> I paid for tickets etc. for the International Campervan Show that was due to happen this coming weekend.
> 
> I wrote the money off for that weeks ago. If I ever get a refund at some point in the future I will just consider it a lucky bonus



I think that unless you ask directly the tickets are transferred to the September show.

I emailed the organisers and had the money refunded in full within a few days.

4x4trading@talk21.com

Hope that helps.


----------



## Carrerasax (Apr 22, 2020)

I was happy with voucher refund especially when they extended it to 24 months.
Happy to support them in these tough times.
If they went bust may have to try insurance but hey ho , that’s life.


----------



## witzend (Apr 30, 2020)

Brittany Ferries to offer refunds and credit notes
					

Brittany Ferries is changing their cancellation policy for passengers who have not been able to sail during the confinement period to include refunds.




					www.connexionfrance.com
				




Just saw this


----------



## Canalsman (Apr 30, 2020)

And about time too!


----------



## Snapster (May 1, 2020)

Don’t know if this helps with travel plans, but this is the latest from the government here. 

“French government has said that its borders will have strict controls on them until at least 30th October. French president Emmanuel Macron has also called for external borders with the passport-free Schengen zone, of which Britain is not a part, to remain closed until September. The lock-down in France continues until 11th May which means that only essential travel to France is allowed until then“


----------



## witzend (May 1, 2020)

POI Admin said:


> And about time too!



Yes but it reads that you have to Be Cancelled and won't apply if You Cancelled reading the threads a lot cancelled their own bookings as decided not to travel


----------



## Canalsman (May 1, 2020)

witzend said:


> Yes but it reads that you have to Be Cancelled and won't apply if You Cancelled reading the threads a lot cancelled their own bookings as decided not to travel



I realise that is the case. The complaints that I have seen were from people with crossings to or from Spain that Brittany cancelled.


----------



## moonshadow (May 1, 2020)

gypo said:


> We have a ferry booked for France for the 12th of June via brittany ferries, to date I've been looking at their Web site and the time just keep giving updates regarding there travel limits ie freight only, nothing really aimed at the holiday makers as far as cancelling or re booking. Is anyone else in the same position and have they managed to get an answer from BF?
> We paid in full btw.  I haven't tried to cancel or get a refund as yet, I'm just looking for advice please.
> Thanks
> D


If the UK restrictions on travel are still in place, would this not be classed as non-essential travel unless you are 'going home' to France?


----------

